# Help me Decide



## mmais68569 (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking at a Sig Ultra Compact 45 & a Colt new Agent w/ crimson trace sights 45. Both price in the mid $800 just having a problem deciding. Both are like new used guns.
Thanks for the help
Mike


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Spending mid 800$,,,IMO, you should think about buying *new*

Buying short barreled 1911 are more likely to have reliability issues


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

mmais68569 said:


> Looking at a Sig Ultra Compact 45 & a Colt new Agent w/ crimson trace sights 45. Both price in the mid $800 just having a problem deciding. Both are like new used guns.
> Thanks for the help
> Mike


Personally, I would go for the SIG.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

mmais68569 said:


> Looking at a Sig Ultra Compact 45 & a Colt new Agent w/ crimson trace sights 45. Both price in the mid $800 just having a problem deciding. Both are like new used guns.
> Thanks for the help
> Mike


Any chance you could shoot a couple dozen shots with each ??
This may help you decide which one you like best.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I wouldn't buy a used, small 1911 without trying it first. Many people dump those when they do not work right


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

if you don't know how to work on 1911s* buy new.*


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

In that price range if you could not shoot them first then I would look at new ones.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

A lot of people on here will tell you not to get short-barrel guns...it is a reliability issue....2 cents.


----------



## Flight_Medic (Aug 22, 2016)

Colt New Agent I believe has a forged steel frame...and I like the fact they didn't bother to put sights on the slide, which are pointless on a 3" barrel pistol.

Sig frame I believe is alloy (if that makes any difference to you)...but you get night sights.

With that said, the Sig P938 is my EDC, and I really like it a lot (although not technically a 1911).


----------

